# Drill press mirrored hole jig



## squarehippo (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm looking for the best way to drill a hole in the same location on opposite sides of a piece of wood. (I'm using a forstner bit and I don't want the holes to go all the way through. Think wheel wells on a car.) Surely someone has come up with some sort of equidistant, opposite side, centered on the bit, stop block thingy. Thanks!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are these wheel wells 1/2 holes? You could clamp or temp glue the 2 pieces together like a book match and drill the holes for both sides at once.


----------



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

How far apart do the holes start and how far off an edge? You could drill a hole through a solid block that is an inch or so wider than the width of your car. Then cut out a through the same width of the car creating a square "u" Clamp the now "U shaped" block where you would have 2 holes to serve as guides for starting the wheel wells. I'll try to draw something up if its unclear.


----------



## squarehippo (Nov 25, 2012)

Actually, wheel wells are just an example. In this case, I'm trying to drill a hole into the top of a board one inch in from either end. But the problem is the same…how to set up a stop that measures the exact same distance from the right and the left side of the bit. Currently, I use a long, thin scrap, drill a hole at one end, and then cut it to the length where I want the stop positioned. That way I can set my stops at the same distance on the right and left side of the bit. The problem is that it's not a very flexible solution since I have to cut a new one for every distance I work with. But thanks for the ideas!


----------



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

Would something like this work?


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

make a plug that will fit the hole snuggly. drill a pocket in a peice that will clamp on the drill press table. line up the pocket with the bit by clamping it in place while it is positioned in the hole. drill the first hole on one side of the piece. insert the plug in the guide and place the work piece over the plug. drill the second hole.


----------



## squarehippo (Nov 25, 2012)

KCC, here's an image that shows what I'm trying to do. REO, that would definitely work, thanks. Though, I was hoping to find something that's adjustable. I did find a self-centering vise that is very close to what I'm after. It could be clamped to the fence, centered on the bit and then you just crank the stop where you want it. Both stops would move the same distance on either side of the bit - perfect!

Or I could just measure more carefully.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Ok, here goes.


Take a regular drill bit and find a nail the same diameter as the bit.
Lock the drill press table down.
Drill into the table insert with the bit.
Insert the nail and cut off the head. This is the index pin.
Remove the nail.
Mark the location of the first hole on your blank and drill into it, still with the small bit.
Insert the nail, turn the blank around, and fit the blank on top of the nail.
Drill another index hole; this will be in the same location as the first hole due to the nail being in the index hole.
Use the index holes to center your forstner bit holes.


----------



## squarehippo (Nov 25, 2012)

That's actually a great solution for doing the wheel wells. I will file that one away. Thanks REO and shampeon! Unfortunately, it doesn't solve my adjustable stop problem which is what I was really after. As you can see in the picture above, sometimes I want to drill holes on the right and left sides of the box an equal distance from the edge. The picture below is the self-centering vise I mentioned. Now if it were just a bit longer and had flip stops…it would be perfect for well wells, box hinges, and pretty much anything else where you wanted to drill mirrored holes.


----------



## KCConst (Mar 15, 2013)

I see.. you had me on "Opposite side" , "wheel wells on a car"


----------



## squarehippo (Nov 25, 2012)

Yeah, I probably should have used a better example in the beginning. The self-centering stops would be perfect for the way I've been drilling wheel wells…it never occurred to me that there might be more than one way to do it!


----------

